# Photo Tourney - Artificial  lighting



## alexyu (Mar 25, 2009)

Today's theme is.... 

*Artificial Lighting*

This theme is open enough, so please, I don't want to see the sun here.


------------------------------------
A tournament involves 11 entries (So there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner. If the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will still only be 10 entries) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the "Off Topic" section where members can vote.

Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image (please play fair).

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

The recommended photo size is 1024x768. Feel free to go larger, but please be courteous towards other members and keep it within reason.
----------------------------

My entry:

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/9343/foto027dx5.jpg


----------



## Punk (Mar 25, 2009)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/ChurchatStHilaireDuRosier-1.jpg


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 25, 2009)

http://pic.leech.it/i/b5bac/2e4b3febacklight.jpg


----------



## massahwahl (Mar 25, 2009)

Wait a sec, those last two are natural light not artificial


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Irishwhistle (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine for now:






http://fc87.deviantart.com/fs40/f/2009/014/d/4/Cold_Abstraction_by_jordannb.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 25, 2009)

Here we go:


----------



## pies (Mar 25, 2009)

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c90/oldschool1011/DSC_0392-1.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Mar 25, 2009)

Ben said:


>


Looks like a screenshot of the old Windows screen saver


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1212755 said:
			
		

> Looks like a screenshot of the old Windows screen saver



lol. I thought so too


----------



## DirtyD86 (Mar 25, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> Here we go:



that's cool :good:


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 25, 2009)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Wait a sec, those last two are natural light not artificial


The light from my photo is from a fluorescent light and the one before mine is probably from a light post.


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine for now:

front of flashlight turned on


----------



## TFT (Mar 25, 2009)

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/HumberBridge20091-1.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$ (Mar 25, 2009)

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_4352f.jpg


----------



## Punk (Mar 25, 2009)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Wait a sec, those last two are natural light not artificial



I'm sorry but sodium light isn't natural...


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 25, 2009)

I love that shot of your 4NGU$


----------



## 4NGU$ (Mar 25, 2009)

cheers man really digging your shot too nice one


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's mine:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Id04-1.jpg


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 25, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> I love that shot of your 4NGU$



ditto


----------



## Jet (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll have one up soon.


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 25, 2009)

We already have eleven. 
Looks like were good to go.


----------



## Jet (Mar 25, 2009)

oops! Argh...these go up so quick


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 25, 2009)

Indeed they do.


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 25, 2009)

I threw it up:
http://www.computerforum.com/147578-photo-tourney-poll-artificial-lighting.html


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 25, 2009)

Great initiative Bob


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 26, 2009)

I just like to keep them moving along.


----------

